# MtF Rp (you’re the one being transformed)



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 21, 2022)

I genuinely don’t care about your species or anything for this I am pretty flexible and whether you want this to be pg-13 or something more mature that’s up to you. I only rp in pms so hmu if you wanna rp.(offer still available)


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 21, 2022)

Bump


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 23, 2022)

Bump offer still stands


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 23, 2022)

I'd be boring
just be like
mm what? Ok this is fine

GL to yah for finding someone!


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 23, 2022)

I’ve actually found some people but I rather just bump this already existing request then to make a new one.


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Feb 24, 2022)

So are there more details about this?


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 24, 2022)

You sure like what?


----------



## OfcIMetJared (Feb 24, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 13, 2022)

Do you have Discord


----------



## Candywing (Mar 14, 2022)

What do you mean transformed


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 14, 2022)

Candywing said:


> What do you mean transformed


I don't know if the creator of this post has answered this question for you in private but I think the answer to that is that your character starts out as a male and gets transformed into a girl I could be wrong but I believe that's what MTF stands for male to female


----------



## Candywing (Mar 14, 2022)

he has not answered it for me in private


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 14, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> I don't know if the creator of this post has answered this question for you in private but I think the answer to that is that your character starts out as a male and gets transformed into a girl I could be wrong but I believe that's what MTF stands for male to female


Correct


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Correct


Would you like to rp with me


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 14, 2022)

Candywing said:


> he has not answered it for me in private


Would you like to rp with me


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 14, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> Would you like to rp with me


Nah but thanks
Don't do rp, myself, unless its story driven


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Nah but thanks
> Don't do rp, myself, unless its story driven


I like heavy story with a few finishes and maybe some 18 + action mixed in for fun


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 14, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> I like heavy story with a few finishes and maybe some 18 + action mixed in for fun


Maybe sometime, then, without any 18+ 
I'm mostly experienced with fantasy and far-future sci-fi


----------



## Julesfuller (Mar 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Maybe sometime, then, without any 18+
> I'm mostly experienced with fantasy and far-future sci-fi


I actually am looking for somebody to do my angel x demon romance role play with


----------



## Candywing (Mar 14, 2022)

hi happiest husky


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 14, 2022)

Candywing said:


> hi happiest husky


hai candyyy


----------



## Candywing (Mar 14, 2022)

how are you doing to night


----------



## Candywing (Mar 15, 2022)

see you all tommorow


----------



## Candywing (Mar 15, 2022)

hi happiest husky


----------



## Candywing (Mar 15, 2022)

husky you there


----------



## Alis309 (Apr 22, 2022)

I'd love to try this


----------



## pyrotechnical (Apr 23, 2022)

I’m interested


----------

